# comment on off topic posts



## Ana Raquel

Hola, un comentario.

Yo no sé por qué hay tanto problema con mensajes off-topic. 

Cuando conversamos en la vida real no estamos 100% constantemente ceñidos al tema que inició la conversación, podemos hablar de otras cosas, o hacer aclaraciones o preguntas y comentarios sobre temas que aparecen sore la marcha según como vaya la conversación 

pero en los foros de internet decir algo off topic es como un pecado, total estamos hablando, no haciendo una tesina o un essay.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Ana Raquel,

There are many good reasons for keeping the forum well-organized. It is hard to search for a discussion about insurance premiums if it is embedded in a thread about football. 

What's the problem? 

Jana


----------



## belén

Sí, la política de este foro es mantener los hilos con la menos cantidad de off-topic posible a fin de mantener una atmósfera seria y académica.

Este foro tiene algo que muchos otros carecen y creo que es su mérito y lo que lo hace especial, los hilos no están llenos de "off topic", 

A veces me ha ocurrido al hacer una búsqueda determinada en internet, que he llegado a algún foro, me he paseado por el tema que presuntamente era el inicial de un hilo y he tenido que leer mares de posts sin sustancia alguna, lo que me ha aburrido soberanamente y me ha hecho perder bastante tiempo. Afortunadamente aquí, esto no pasa.

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## Ana Raquel

Gracias Jana y Belen.

Se me olvidó decir que me estaba refiriendo solo a las conversaciones en Cultural Section. En Vocabulario y Gramática entiendo que irse del tema no tiene sentido, pero allí no son conversaciones.


----------



## Jana337

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Gracias Jana y Belen.
> 
> Se me olvidó decir que me estaba refiriendo solo a las conversaciones en Cultural Section. En Vocabulario y Gramática entiendo que irse del tema no tiene sentido, pero allí no son conversaciones.


Our cultural section attracts many people. Discussions there tend to be very long even though foreros alike do their best to stay on topic. It would be a mess if the conversations were not focused on one particular topic. Imagine that you start a discussion you are genuinely interested in. I am sure you would be upset if it were hijacked because someone brought up a related topic that others get passionate about. 

It is possible to open a new thread if the topic conforms to the rules; and moderators often split straying posts into a new thread. Pure chat, however, gets eliminated - I believe that most members support this policy. 

Jana


----------



## cubaMania

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ... Pure chat, however, gets eliminated - I believe that most members support this policy.
> 
> Jana


I certainly do.  There are many (oh, so very many) places on the internet where we can go to converse freely about anything and everything.  But this forum is one of only a few that give us this type of focused discussions.  I think it is wonderful, a unique resource.  Keep it up, moderators!


----------



## Ana Raquel

Vale, entiendo.

Además a mí tampoco me gusta que aparezcan temas que no tienen nada que ver, y encima me esforzado y preocupado muchas veces de no hacerlo, solo que creo que a veces se ha exagerado borrando mensajes que sí tenían algo que ver con el tema del principio*.

Muchas gracias chicas!

* edit: y/o que me parecían interesantes.


----------



## badgrammar

I agree, I was surprised at first to see some posts of mine deleted, but basically, mods are usually right to delete...  This forum needs to stay somewhat centered and focused, we can express ourselves all over the internet if this forum is not enough.


----------



## Moogey

Off-topic posts are non-conducive to the learning environment, which is essential and key to a site like this.

If someone asks how to say "I love WordReference!" in X language, and SomeGuy12345 goes off talking about blowing bubbles, it's not helpful at all getting the translation. New posters in that topic will probably start talking about blowing bubbles as well. Now if somebody registers later and searches the forums for this before posting and goes to the topic, he or she will have to sift between the "I love WordReference!" topic and the "Blowing Bubbles" topic.

Ok, let's face it, Jana's example is better 

-M


----------



## Fernita

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Ana Raquel,
> 
> There are many good reasons for keeping the forum well-organized. It is hard to search for a discussion about insurance premiums if it is embedded in a thread about football.
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> Jana


 
I'm in total agreement with Jana!
For a quick search of a certain term or phrase, we must follow the rules and avoid off-topic comments.
It's the only way to save as much time as possible. 
As regards the titles of the threads, I think we should be very specific.


----------



## Fernando

In a common conversation among 3 or 4 guys is easy to call the people back to the topic. In a forum is virtually impossible if the "off-topic rule" is not enforced.

I occassionally disagree but it is most useful.


----------



## hohodicestu

Hi,

Keeping all related topic together is part of the organization of WR and I thank them for doing that.  It just makes it so easier to search on a specific topic without wasting time reading other stuffs.


----------

